# java.lang.object can not be resolved



## Nick0110 (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

habe heute meine workspace geswitched und bekomme nun folgende zwei Fehlermeldungen die ich nicht zuordnen kann.

The project was not built since its build path is incomplete. Cannot find the class file for java.lang.Object. Fix the build path then try building this project
The type java.lang.Object cannot be resolved. It is indirectly referenced from required .class files

Kann mir hierzu jemand weiterhelfen?
Danke schon mal und Grüße
Nick


----------

